# Starcraft 1436 remodel



## hooperj14 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hey everyone. New here as today. I had been looking for a site with list of modifications and ideas for my jon and boy did I find it! I just started on redoing my starcraft 1436 jon boat so here is my progress. Please post give me suggestions as I go along.


----------



## hooperj14 (Jul 29, 2011)

Shes finished! I decided to name her jackpot because jack is my name haha. I have already taken it out twice. The first time was for a test, but the second time i fished. Everything went well and I am happy with my mods. Let me know what you think!

 Jack


----------



## Ictalurus (Jul 29, 2011)

Looks good man, the only advice I can give is to be carefull about using PT wood in your boat.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jul 29, 2011)

The copper used to treat the wood will cause damage to the aluminum.


----------



## hooperj14 (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I was not aware pressure treated plywood damaged aluminum. What does it do?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jul 31, 2011)

Aluminum and copper are dissimilar metals. The reaction between the the two will cause serious pitting in the aluminum.


----------



## Jim (Aug 31, 2011)

You did a great job! =D> 

I would think about changing the wood when you can.


----------



## Swampthing(True) (Oct 24, 2012)

Thats a real good job man!


----------

